# Stormy weather fishing!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Helped out Capt Britt Ordes yesterday with a group from Georgia fishing in some tough conditions windy then rain and more wind. But the group was game and was determined to give it a go so we did and it was great. Both boats were picking away at the trout but I was getting a lot of small fish while Britt was on keepers. My crew wanted to hear the drags scream from some redfish so we broke away on a redfish hunt. We got right on them drags running and big smiles. Worked that one area and got the limit in the boat right before the big storm hit us. But we paid the price running in thru stinging rain and gail winds but what a ride. The guy’s had great time and are planning to come back to new favorite fishing place Hopedale LA.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RAHER BE FISHING &HUNTING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Gene you just keep hammering the fish. Anyone in Pensacola that wants to massacre some fish just needs to get a hotel room in New Orleans and call Gene...


----------

